# We Have Some New Mentors!



## Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

YAY!  Congrats going out to:

Sarah
OnlyAnEgg
UpNorthKyosa
Sil Lum Tiger Lady

All brand new Martial Talk Mentors!

artyon: artyon: artyon: 

Lisa


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi!:wavey:


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

Mega-Congrats to all four of you!

How does one become a Mentor anyway? I've saved all my coupons but I haven't even got my secret decoder ring yet.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats allof you
Terry


----------



## Sam (Oct 25, 2005)

That's great! Congratulations!!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Mega-Congrats to all four of you!
> 
> How does one become a Mentor anyway? I've saved all my coupons but I haven't even got my secret decoder ring yet.



You don't get the secret decoder ring until you become a supporting member .  After that, be active, supportive and positive contributor and you too shall get your very own decoder ring complete with bunny (or any other furry small rodent of your choice)


----------



## mantis (Oct 25, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> YAY!  Congrats going out to:
> 
> Sarah
> OnlyAnEgg
> ...


 congratulations to all of you although i dont know what is a mentor! but i guess it something cool so yay for you!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll dig for the spare change. I should have done it sooner. ... Wow, a bunny?!? Really and for true, Lisa? Golly-gee-whillickers, if only I'd known!

lol Thanx for the info.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I'll dig for the spare change. I should have done it sooner. ... Wow, a bunny?!? Really and for true, Lisa? Golly-gee-whillickers, if only I'd known!
> 
> lol Thanx for the info.



I will get egg to send you the picture.  Delivery takes six to eight weeks.  If you don't get the package just call the number on the box and follow the easy to use voice mail menus... and please remember to hang on, your call is immportant to us


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

Is this the part where I dial Option 3, wait on the canned muzak hold system for 40 minutes, and then get transferred back to the main menu?


----------



## Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Is this the part where I dial Option 3, wait on the canned muzak hold system for 40 minutes, and then get transferred back to the main menu?



ahh... so you are familiar with our customer service line


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

If I ever become a Mentor myself, can I get the fun of listening to the ppl on hold over my muted line? I wanna hear them cuss and throw things.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> If I ever become a Mentor myself, can I get the fun of listening to the ppl on hold over my muted line? I wanna hear them cuss and throw things.



No, Bob won't let us.  Saves all the fun for himself.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> No, Bob won't let us.  Saves all the fun for himself.



Aww, man. Well, that's one of the perks of being omnipotent I guess.

btw, I notice that you don't show as "Online" yet you seem to be so. Do certain levels of membership allow you to hide out?


----------



## Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Nope, don't think so.  Go to userCP, edit options, use invisible mode.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2005)

Full list is here:
View Forum Leaders


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

And Lo, The Great One speaks! lol    Thanx, Bob.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Nope, don't think so.  Go to userCP, edit options, use invisible mode.



Oh yeah. I see that now. Thanks...you lurker.

"Lurking Lisa?" Sounds like the name for a stalker doll.  I bet you have your own spy kit...complete with bunny and secret decoder ring.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats is in order to theletch1 and satt (I am so sorry I missed you guys earlier!!!!)


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, congrats to you too.

Wow, when I look at the list of supporting members and mods and mentors and so forth, it seems that almost everyone I ever see online each day are included somewhere within one of the groups. Where are the other 3,800 or so members?


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2005)

Congratulations to all new mentors!  Rock on!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 26, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> YAY! Congrats going out to:
> 
> Sarah
> OnlyAnEgg
> ...


 
All brand new Martial Talk Mentors, and ALL good choices.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 26, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> You don't get the secret decoder ring until you become a supporting member . After that, be active, supportive and positive contributor and you too shall get your very own decoder ring complete with bunny (or any other furry small rodent of your choice)


 
What's all this about rabbits, doc?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 26, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> What's all this about rabbits, doc?




Didn't you get an outfit too?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 26, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. I see that now. Thanks...you lurker.
> 
> "Lurking Lisa?" Sounds like the name for a stalker doll. I bet you have your own spy kit...complete with bunny and secret decoder ring.


 
Here's proof...look closely...
bunny


----------



## Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Here's proof...look closely...
> bunny


 
Wow... I know I live up in Canada where there isn't too much sunshine in the winter but boy am I looking a little pale 

Better get out that self tanning lotion


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 26, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Wow... I know I live up in Canada where there isn't too much sunshine in the winter but boy am I looking a little pale
> 
> Better get out that self tanning lotion


 
well, 'Lurking' was specified.  I though pale was appropriate.
:asian:


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 26, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Is this the part where I dial Option 3, wait on the canned muzak hold system for 40 minutes, and then get transferred back to the main menu?


 
Yes, and since the number begins with the prefix 900, it will only cost you the small sum of $7.99 per minute!


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks guys!  I got my decoder ring and was I ever surprised to realize that I was just an advertisement for Ovaltine...no, wait, that was the kid on that christmas movie...'course I've been known to say "fudge" a time or two myself.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats to Andrew Green for being one of our new Mentors!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 8, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Good luck!



..  think I'll need it? :S


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> .. think I'll need it? :S


 
No doubt about it


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 8, 2005)

welcome, Mr. Green!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 8, 2005)

glad to have you both as mentors  
I know you will do a good job


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 8, 2005)

Congratulations, Andy!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> ..  think I'll need it?



You're asking me?!?

Here, let me get you a rabbit's foot...unless you'd prefer a penguin's?


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 8, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> You're asking me?!?
> 
> Here, let me get you a rabbit's foot...unless you'd prefer a penguin's?



Cut off a penguins foot and you will take a penguin shaped shuriken in the back


----------



## bignick (Nov 8, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg's avatar has inspired me...

Could I become an anti-mentor and teach people wrong, you know, as a joke?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 9, 2005)

lol...I am the anti-egg!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I am the anti-egg!



I'm so confused...

Now, who was the walrus, again?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 9, 2005)

Congratulations Andrew! 

artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 9, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm so confused...
> 
> Now, who was the walrus, again?


 
My ex


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 9, 2005)

Cool beans.. New Meat.. oh Mentors.. 

Have fun ~!!

~Tess


----------



## MJS (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard!  We'll turn the a/c down for your penguins comfort.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Andrew!

(soon there'll be more mentors than members around here)

_Who mentors the Mentors?_


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 9, 2005)

The moderators and admin


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 10, 2005)

Way to go all you new mentors, but its a good thing there's a kiwi chick in amongst it all.............. 
You go Sarah you good thing!!!!!​


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 10, 2005)

Congratulations to All!!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 13, 2005)

Congratulations all!!!
:jediduel: :jediduel: :feedtroll 

Postscript: actually, I've already given my congratulations upthread BUT I JUST DISCOVERED HOW TO PUT SMILIES IN MY POSTS!!! YEAH!!!
:CTF: :flame: :supcool: :uhyeah:


----------



## bignick (Nov 13, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> BUT I JUST DISCOVERED HOW TO PUT SMILIES IN MY POSTS!!! YEAH!!!



And you've been here how long?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 13, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> And you've been here how long?


 
A year, almost. Lurker since Nov. 2004, though.

Note: to keep thread on track: Congratulations new MT Mentors!

artyon: 
:CTF:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 21, 2006)

*New Mentors: *


*Swordlady*
*Kacey*
*Paul B*
*Tkdgirl*
*Raewyn*


*Welcome!*


----------



## Lisa (May 21, 2006)

Welcome everyone!  Have fun! artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 21, 2006)

Also welcome Grenadier


----------



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2006)

Alrighty!


WELCOME GRENAIDER!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 21, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Also welcome Grenadier


 
*Welcome Grenadier!*


----------



## green meanie (May 21, 2006)

*Swordlady*
*Kacey*
*Paul B*
*Tkdgirl*
*Raewyn*
*Grenadier*

*Congrats!!! artyon: *


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 21, 2006)

_*Congratulations to *_
_*Swordlady, Kacey, Paul B, Tkdgirl, Raewyn, and Grenadier!!!

artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## bluemtn (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice warm and fuzzy welcomes!


----------



## Henderson (May 21, 2006)

Swordlady
Kacey
Paul B
Tkdgirl
Raewyn
Grenadier


Congrats!!!​


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 21, 2006)

and.....Bigshadow


----------



## bluemtn (May 21, 2006)

*WOO HOO!  CONGRATS TO BIGSHADOW AND GRENADIER!!artyon: *


----------



## Paul B (May 21, 2006)

Thanks a bunch,guys! :asian: 

A big congrats to all my fellow mentors as well! Well done! artyon: artyon:


----------



## Swordlady (May 21, 2006)

Thanks, guys and gals!  Truly an honor to be able to help out MT in any way.  :ultracool


----------



## Ping898 (May 21, 2006)

WOW.....  Lots of new people... *CONGRATZ to Swordlady, Kacey, Paul B, Tkdgirl, Raewyn & Grenadier!!*


----------



## Grenadier (May 21, 2006)

Thanks to y'all!

It's a good community here, and the forums are one of the most well-balanced ones I've ever seen, and not just in the e-world of martial arts, either.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 21, 2006)

Mentos?  I want some! Fruit please...   

Thanks all!  :asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 21, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Mentos? I want some! Fruit please...
> 
> Thanks all! :asian:


 
*Welcome, Bigshadow!!! *


----------



## Michael Billings (May 21, 2006)

*Welcome aboard all.  From the frying pan into the fire.  Whooh-Whooh!!!!

-Michael*


----------



## Ceicei (May 21, 2006)

This reflects on the caliber of the MT posters!  Welcome all of the new mentors and we're really pleased to have ya'll here!

- Ceicei


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2006)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## MJS (May 22, 2006)

Congrats! artyon: artyon:


----------



## HKphooey (May 24, 2006)

Congrats.  All great choices.


----------



## stickarts (May 24, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 25, 2006)

Great to have all the new Mentors aboard~!

Thanks for your continued contributions and support to MT~!

~Tess


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome new Mentors! Check in here as you get your tabs so we can greet and congratulate you!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome welcome and congrats all new mentors!


----------



## Last Fearner (Jul 19, 2006)

Kamsahamnida! :asian: 
(Thank You!)

Chief Master D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## MJS (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats to all of the new Mentors!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for having me on board!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for inviting me to the party!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 19, 2006)

There goes the neighborho---er, welcome aboard! :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome everybody now get to work
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 19, 2006)

_*IcemanSK, Brian R. VanCise, HKphooey, and Last Fearner.*

Congratulations to all of the new Mentors!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats to all the new mentos!  Excellent choices!


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 19, 2006)

congratz to the new mentors  artyon:


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard to y'all!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

_*Congratulations all 'round!
artyon:*__*artyon:*__*artyon:*_​


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 19, 2006)

Congratulations guys.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 19, 2006)

_*Congratulations to *_
_*IcemanSK, Brian R. VanCise, HKphooey, and Last Fearner!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

:asian:  :asian:  :asian:  :asian:
*_​


----------



## Lisa (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats everyone! artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 19, 2006)

_*Welcome and Congratulations all!*_ artyon:


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard and good luck!


----------



## green meanie (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 19, 2006)

Go y'all, Go y'all....


----------



## Gemini (Jul 19, 2006)

Kamsahamnida, Sabumnim

Kamsahamnida, Sunbaenim

Taekwondo never had it so good! 

Welcome to all!


----------



## Paul B (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome and congrats all around!!artyon:


----------



## Carol (Jul 19, 2006)

WOOT! 
Great News! 
Congratulations, Everyone! You ROCK!

artyon: artyon: artyon: ​


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 20, 2006)

Thnk you all. I'm honored to be in such great company.:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 20, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> _*Congratulations to *_
> _*IcemanSK, Brian R. VanCise, HKphooey, and Last Fearner!!!*_
> 
> _*artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:*_
> ...


 
And....

Stickarts!!!artyon:


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm a little late on this, sorry everyone!  I've been taking a little down time for myself....

*Welcome to the mentor team-  Icemansk, Brian r. VanCise, Hkphooey, and Lastfearner!!!!  All great choices, and glad to have you aboard!artyon: *


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy to have all of you on the team


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 31, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> And....
> 
> Stickarts!!!artyon:




How did I miss Stickarts? .. So sorry. 

_ Congratulations Stickarts!!!! 

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
_​


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats to Stickarts!  

artyon:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 31, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Congrats to Stickarts!
> 
> artyon:


 
Yep. Yep! Congrats, dude!


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I just didn't think!  *Congrats, stickarts!artyon: *


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 1, 2006)

Congratulations Stickarts!


----------



## MJS (Aug 1, 2006)

Congrats to our latest additions of Mentors!!:ultracool 

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 1, 2006)

DOH...forgot about Stickarts.  Congratulations!!  artyon:


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 1, 2006)

How did I miss this?   Congrats!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2006)

Stickarts - sorry if you got left off the list - congrats!​


----------



## stickarts (Aug 1, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Stickarts - sorry if you got left off the list - congrats!​


 
Thank you all for the warm welcome! You are all becoming friends and I look forward to learning together and having a few laughs together!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 5, 2006)

*Congratulations Carol Kaur on being selected as a Mentor!*


----------



## donna (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations:cheers: :highfive: artyon:


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Congratz Carol!!!* artyon: artyon:


----------



## exile (Oct 5, 2006)

Carol---good on ya! :ultracool (I've finally figured out how everyone does these fancy smilies I keep seeing)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 5, 2006)

WooHoo! 
Congratulations Carol!!!!

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations Carol!

:boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: :boing2:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats Carol!


----------



## MJS (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats Carol!!!!:ultracool


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome and congrats Carol


----------



## Lisa (Oct 5, 2006)

*Congratulations Carol!
*
artyon:


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations Carol!!!!artyon:


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats Carol!


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats Carol!  Have fun!


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 5, 2006)

:highfive:  Congratulations, Carol!  Be sure to use your big :whip: !!!

- Ceicei


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats Carol!!!!!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats!  I saw the 'sandbox' thread first... 

:ultracool  :cheers:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats lil lady! :asian:


----------



## Carol (Oct 5, 2006)

exile said:


> Carol---good on ya! :ultracool (I've finally figured out how everyone does these fancy smilies I keep seeing)


 
Oh yeah, there are a whole host of smilies hiding back there.  Thanks so much for the props Exile it really means a lot.   Its great to have you and your ideas as part of our community as well


----------



## Carol (Oct 5, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> WooHoo!
> Congratulations Carol!!!!​
> artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


 

Oh my gosh....

* looking around * 

All those smilies are for me?  You sure?  

Thanks SO much for the congrats Jade!!


----------



## Carol (Oct 5, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> :highfive: Congratulations, Carol! Be sure to use your big :whip: !!!
> 
> - Ceicei


 
ROFL!  

Nah, I'm an FMAist now.  I have a pair of medium-sized sticks.  28" Rattan to be precise.  :roflmao:


----------



## Carol (Oct 5, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Congrats lil lady! :asian:


 
Awwww....Ralph, my favorite Caver....thanks so much and thanks for all of your support :asian:


----------



## Carol (Oct 5, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Congrats Carol! Have fun!


 
OK, I will.  * Big Evil Grin * 

No one has told me to not break anything yet... :lfao:


----------



## exile (Oct 5, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> OK, I will.  * Big Evil Grin *
> 
> No one has told me to not break anything yet... :lfao:



Awwww, go on, Carol! _BREAK_ something---it feels so good! irate3:


----------



## Paul B (Oct 5, 2006)

*nervously avoiding the swinging sticks*

Uhhmm....yeah.. a big welcome and congrats!! :ultracool artyon:


----------



## Carol (Oct 5, 2006)

exile said:


> Awwww, go on, Carol! _BREAK_ something---it feels so good! irate3:


 

ROFL!  You know, last week and my instructor and I were doing some stick drills.  I was using an old, beaten pair of sticks that belonged to the school.  These sticks have been taped and re-taped...but...during the drills, I heard this CRACK and little pieces of Rattan went flying!  Ooops!

I broke my first pair of Rattan!  

Maybe in tomorrow morning's class I will break something again


----------



## Carol (Oct 5, 2006)

Paul B said:


> *nervously avoiding the swinging sticks*
> 
> Uhhmm....yeah.. a big welcome and congrats!! :ultracool artyon:


 

Paul you would have no problem putting the pain on me, I'm not that good yet   

Thanks for the welcome!  :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 5, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I broke my first pair of Rattan!
> 
> Maybe in tomorrow morning's class I will break something again


Awesome!!!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 5, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh yeah, there are a whole host of smilies hiding back there. Thanks so much for the props Exile it really means a lot. Its great to have you and your ideas as part of our community as well


 
Congratulations Carol!!!!!!


----------



## exile (Oct 5, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> ROFL!  You know, last week and my instructor and I were doing some stick drills.  I was using an old, beaten pair of sticks that belonged to the school.  These sticks have been taped and re-taped...but...during the drills, I heard this CRACK and little pieces of Rattan went flying!  Ooops!
> 
> I broke my first pair of Rattan!
> 
> Maybe in tomorrow morning's class I will break something again



There's very little as intimidating as someone doing sticks intensely enough to break them during form drills.  I predict a _lot_ of very respectful behavior towards you tomorrow---which is _good_! I mean, rattan isn't easy to break at all... probably best to break a couple of sticks once or twice a month, I'd say...:jediduel:


----------



## exile (Oct 5, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh yeah, there are a whole host of smilies hiding back there.  Thanks so much for the props Exile it really means a lot.   Its great to have you and your ideas as part of our community as well



Carol---my gratitude back to you---sent you PM.
:asian:


----------



## rutherford (Oct 6, 2006)

Congrats, *Carol Kaur!*

Well deserved recognition.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 6, 2006)

Congrats Carol, its well deserved!


----------



## Carol (Oct 7, 2006)

*But wait!*

*There's more!*

*Congratulations DRAC for becoming a mentor!!*

*Such an arresting personality he has :rofl:
*


----------



## Kacey (Oct 7, 2006)

_*Woohoo!!!!  Congrats, Drac!!!!
:cheers:  :drinkbeer  artyon:
*_


----------



## exile (Oct 7, 2006)

Drac---congratulations---it's not everywhere that you have the chance to get advice and counseling from a vampire! Gotta love MT...


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 7, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS CAROL!!!!artyon: artyon: *


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 7, 2006)

*CONGRATS TO DRAC, AS WELL!!!!artyon: artyon: *


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 7, 2006)

Congrats Drac!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 7, 2006)

Congratulations Drac!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 7, 2006)

Congrats Drac! Way to go!!


----------



## donna (Oct 7, 2006)

Congratulations Drac.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 7, 2006)

Congrats Drac!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 7, 2006)

Congrats Drac! WhooHoo!

artyon:


----------



## bydand (Oct 7, 2006)

Congratulations Drac!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello, you blood-sucker you!


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

*My Thanks to* *EVERYONE*


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 7, 2006)

*Congratulations, Drac!*


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 8, 2006)

Congratulations Drac!!! 

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:






​(and you thought you sucked  -vampfeed- )


----------



## Paul B (Oct 8, 2006)

Way to go,Drac!


----------



## Drac (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks again EVERYBODY...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 8, 2006)

Drac said:


> Thanks again EVERYBODY...


You're welcome...  doh! I didn't say congrats first... ah well... 
mentor away


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats, Drac!!!artyon:


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 9, 2006)

Congratz Drac!


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats, Drac!


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Drac!  Glad to have you with us!  You'll be great with "crowd control"! artyon:

- Ceicei


----------



## MJS (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats to our latest additions!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks again everybody..Words fail me...


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats, man!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 12, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## BlackTiger1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Congratulations to all new mentors


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Somehow I think I missed this...   Congrats Drac! artyon:


----------



## Drac (Nov 11, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Somehow I think I missed this...  Congrats Drac! artyon:


 
Thanks ....


----------



## thewhitemikevick (Nov 22, 2006)

Congratulations to those special few whom have been selected as the New Mentors!


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 26, 2006)

Congrats Drac!


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks again All..


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2006)

Drac said:


> Thanks again All..


 

For the last time you are welcome, ok so I thought I would get an extra PW done here as well


----------



## Drac (Nov 27, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> For the last time you are welcome,


 
All these people keep congratuating me so I thank them..




			
				Terryl965 said:
			
		

> ok so I thought I would get an extra PW done here as well


 
You NEVER miss an oppertunity, that's why you are the Utimate Post Whore..


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 27, 2006)

You're very, very, *very* welcome, Drac!


----------

